# Neenah JPSS Problems!



## LegendaryCo (Sep 22, 2015)

Hi there, Im having issues with Neenah's JPSS transfer paper on white tees. The design just isn't as vivid and colorful as it is when using opaque series for black shirts. The difference in quality is quite substantial, im using the recommended settings and everything and even tried using a Teflon sheet as well. Does anyone have any suggestions? Or what methods/paper do you use? 

Also, I've been thinking of getting myself s DTG set up but I read they have issues with black shirts. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Guez2000 (Mar 5, 2015)

Could you post a picture of your results, then we could say see if we know what is going on?


----------



## tshirtsrus (Jun 6, 2007)

Yes, there is a difference, keep in mind, that in the opaque transfer the ink rests in a smooth surface that can display better resolution and saturation, in the JPSS transfer the ink carrier gets blend into the fabric losing some of the saturation and resolution, but in my point of view the JPSS lasts the longest, is just a matter of explaining the customer the differences, I have no problems with either after I explain the pros and con's of both.


----------



## Guez2000 (Mar 5, 2015)

Yes I agree


----------



## DawnoftheThread (Aug 20, 2014)

I used imageclip laser light for white tees years ago with pretty decent results. Moved on to Silk Screening. Search on YouTube "ImageClip Laser Light at FedEx Kinkos" for a vid of how to use their printers with the ImageClip laser light 11x17 Sheets.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Rubin3281 (Oct 6, 2015)

I am just starting to use 3g opaque transfers and I'm not sure where I'm messing up. It came out nice when I pressed it, but when I washed the shirt it looked like crap. I pressed at 350 for 20 sec. On black shirt


----------

